# Is search down?



## Teflon Billy (Jan 8, 2010)

I've been getting a blank screen "Database Error" for about a week now.


----------



## Mark (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes.  And some other functions, too, but -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/270192-were-not-fixing-any-more-bugs.html


----------



## Morrus (Jan 8, 2010)

It's working fine for me.  Is it still doing it?


----------



## stonegod (Jan 8, 2010)

It happened once briefly last night; refreshed and it worked. Might be a temp overload thing.


----------



## Mark (Jan 9, 2010)

It's been happening for about a week.  I just tried it, and it gave me the database error again.  I hit refresh, and it took me to the search page with the "Please specify some words or valid user names to search on. There were no matches for those that you specified." message because the fields had been empty (I had used the word "dungeon").  I refilled in the fields and tried again and it gave me the database error message again.  It might be an intermittent thing but I don't think it is a temp thing.  I have tried the search feature a handful of times in the last week and have always gotten the database error message.

The boards have been periodically slow lately, too.  I would have posted about it sooner but for obvious reasons.  Then when I saw the other messsage to me, I figured posting was okay but also saw the other thread on bugs and figured I'd point it out to T-Bill.  Anyway, that's the skinny as I know it, FWIW.  Google search covers the bases for me but I do know that weem tried to transfer ownership of the EN World Google Wave group to me and got a similar database error, so the problem might be more extensive than it seems.  Plus, as I understand it, mods have not been able combine or move threads, so maybe there's just been too many add-ons and the new board software will have to be hustled before something more catostrophic befalls the database.

On a side note, and while I have your attention, could you look into what I should do about the lost (at least I cannot access them) advertising impressions for me.  I assume something got switched around when you changed the advertising system and Ed Healy came on board but I didn't want to bring it up for various reasons.  Just drop me an email with the info on how to access them, please.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mark (Jan 14, 2010)

Morrus - no email from you received.  was one sent?


----------



## Bront (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't search either.  Same problem, and I can't get it to work period.

Site is slugish and I'm double posting as well, but that's an unrelated problem possibly.  (CM is just fine btw).


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 22, 2010)

Weird. It worked for me just fine the other day.


----------



## Bront (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll remind you that you and Morrus are admins here, and the rest of us aren't.  It's possibly an access issue.

Just tried it again with a better connection (it's possible the place I was at before didn't like Enworld, I recall that being a problem before).


----------



## Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Search still doesn't work for me.  Still no answer by email regarding the advertising impressions.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 24, 2010)

Bront said:


> I'll remind you that you and Morrus are admins here, and the rest of us aren't.  It's possibly an access issue.




I'm not an admin, and search has not given me these errors since you folks started reporting the errors.

And, it is unlikely to be an access/rights issue unless one of the admins changed access rights shortly before you guys noted the errors.  It also seems to be just a couple of you.  Have you tried the usual "clear cache and cookies" stuff?


----------



## Bront (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, sometimes it does work, sometimes I get a database error.  Seems fairly random.

My speed issues went away though.

Edit: Ok, I can search for posts but not for threads.  100% success or failure rate on those two fronts.


----------

